# 1998 audi a6 2.8 Q



## soze32 (May 3, 2008)

hello, im looking at a 1998 a6 2.8 quattro w/ 74,000 for 8,000. 1 owner, no major problems that i can tell. what are your incites for this model and year?? any thing would help. thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1998 audi a6 2.8 Q (soze32)*

I have the same car, but mine is a 1999 with 247.000 km (approx 150.000 miles). At 74.000 miles, the timing belt should have recently been replaced, if not, have it done ASAP. Also check the front suspension well, it should be free of squeaks and make sure that the boots covering the different ball joints are intact.Also make sure that the tiptronic shifts as it should (unless it's a rare 5-speed), that all the electrics are working ok. These cars are pretty solid other than that, so a well maintained example should last for many years still.
Since I'm European, I'll let someone else comment on the price.


----------

